# just wondering if anyone else has tried this????



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

My buddy and i have been out quite a few times this year and like alot of other people have been saying, we've had a harder time even seeing dogs let alone baging them... so a few days ago i was out calling made a few stands where i was seeing dogs but not actually getting shots at them , that night i got home and called my grand father who is an avid outdoorsman in his own right to get some advise ..... he told me to get skunk scent and use that as a cover scent... well i went and picked up some tinks skunk scent the kind u open a package and it heats alittle container , ya u get it anyways that day i headed out to the same spots i had seen coyotes the night before and had great luck two doges for three stands ... just curious if anyone else has tried this trick and if it worked for them??? i should say i shot them at about 60 yds and 120 yds so good shots


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Remember when we talked about disclosing fur prices and the idea that they shouldn't be...

You're giving away a secret you took time and energy to find, that worked, but when 40 of the 80 teams in the NorthWood tourny and x number of people in the Cavalier tourny, mixed with the regulars start using it... well, we know what happens here.

Mums the word, and I've discussed with many that have used scents from cologne, yes cologne, to pig urine to successfully attract coyotes. 
Dead dogs are all the verification you need brother, but I'm sure some will appreciate the tip. :beer:

Having said that, I think I'm going to head out way early, 3am maybe, see if I can't locate a good chunk of spots before I hunt tomorrow, spots for future success.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Works better if you drink it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just spray some fox piss on your shoes and walk in, that should distract them. oke: If you have to use a cover scent like that no one is going to want to be around you and you've probably got more of a problem then distracting them with your scent. But hay if you want to smell like Peppy I've got a few oz of the stuff on hand if you want to buy some. Or talk to a fur buyer or trap supply house.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nothing like smelling like a skunky human.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

I definantly dont put it on my self or my clothing just a sent wick and hang it around me .. well its a work in progress to see if this is what's helping but hey I guess we will find out .


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a friend that hunts in an area where open ground is none existant. It could be lack of hunting pressure that allows it to work for him but he swears by fogging. Fox rabbit and a hand full of other really rank smells in one bottle.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

a few pics from th last hunt using the new experamental tactic ... i know some of you guys may think it is funny but trying new things when the hunt isnt what you want it to be is the name of the game isn't it, that is how preditor hunting has become what it is today trial and error... i say a guy should try anything he or she is willing to do to better his or her game and stay one step ahead ..... ..... :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Only reason i think its funny is because ive tried it years ago. Its nothing new. Being more mindful of you sent cone will help more than anything. When i tried it i used those old 35mm film canisters. Load them up with cotton and add some skunk. Walk in sealed ad pop the top. Watch your scent is a much more effective way of taking more fur.
xdeano


----------

